# Miller's Thumb care sheet?



## skink-flavoured gecko (Sep 16, 2010)

Hi people
I quite like the look of Miller's Thumb/European Bullhead/_Cottus Gobio_, but I can't seem to find any care sheets anywhere online
I would be extremely grateful if anyone gave me any info on how to look after them!
Thanks


----------



## Jack the kipper (Aug 26, 2008)

Any well maintained small/medium coldwater tank would be suitable for bullhead . They're easy to keep provided you've got access to a ready supply of live food (they don't tend to eat it if it isn't wriggling)


Get em a good variety of live food...insect larvae, gammarus, daphnia, assellus etc


----------



## capester (Oct 18, 2007)

Not sure what the legalities are for keeping them but I remember having them as kids. The main requirement seemed to be high oxygen content and brisk flow. Be warned though- they don't do much! :whistling2:


----------



## skink-flavoured gecko (Sep 16, 2010)

Thanks
shigh... they eat live food and are boring... I guess i'll need to continue my epic quest to find a suitable pet. Next I'll try crabs


----------



## daftlassieEmma (Oct 23, 2008)

skink-flavoured gecko said:


> I guess i'll need to continue my epic quest to find a suitable pet.


----------



## Mynki (Mar 24, 2010)

I set up a tank for some African leaf fish and Microsynodontis batesii last month. Sometimes it takes me 10 minutes to find the :censor: leaf fish as they're that well hidden! And I hardly ever see the catfish.

Don't make the same mistake..................


----------



## ianxxx (Apr 25, 2011)

*lol*

I never thought anyone would keep those guys, i used to catch them by hand in my local brook when i was about six! they are as ugly as sin, hence their name "millers thumb". If you want an interesting pet ,try axolotols.


----------

